# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Dexcom G4 PLATINUM, a Continuous Glucose Monitoring (CGM) system, Dexcom, Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Dexcom, Inc.

Home page - dexcom.com/dexcom-g4-platinum

----------


## Airicist

Dexcom G4 PLATINUM (Pediatric) 

Uploaded on Jul 22, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Dexcom G4 PLATINUM CGM 

Published on Nov 13, 2014

----------

